# A1 print on the Eos R looks good!



## Ivan Muller (Jan 9, 2019)

I am busy processing my images from my December holiday in the mountain kingdom of Lesotho and I thought I would see how large I can print with my new R.

Well I'm quite impressed with the A1 print of the image enclosed. There are no digital artifacts nor grain visible.
I have often dreamed of how great my images could/would look if only I had the Eos 5DS/R but perhaps I'm already living the dream with the new R?

I'm still getting used to my R and learning what all the buttons and menu settings can and cannot do... its definitely a bit more complicated than my 'old' 6D. And I also have to retrain some muscle memory.

But I took a couple of thousand images in Lesotho mainly using auto ISO and aperture priority. I don't think I've seen many wildly unfocused images nor an unusable exposure. I just picked up the camera and shot, only taking care to ensure my shutter speed was high enough to counter camera and or shutter shake and to make sure some AF point was near or on the subject matter.

Image taken on 21/12/08 at noon in the bright African sunlight high up in the mountains of Lesotho in the village of Malealea.

Tecnical specs:

Iso 100, and1/60 at f9.5 with my Tamron f1.8 IS lens. Raw converter DPP - I find that with my Lesotho images DPP looks more neutral and natural than with my usual raw converter, LR.
In DPP I usedthe Neutral setting and with no NR nor sharpening. Afterwards in PS I tweak the images a bit and used Topaz Infocus for minimal sharpening. I'm drifting more and more towards neutral and softer images with very little if any added saturation and clarity and gentle sharpening and I try and stay far away from HDR looking images.

Printed on HP Professional Satin using QImage software and the 'normal' printing setting on my HP Designjet Z2100 44inch Photo roll printer.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2019)

I find large print IQ to be very subject dependent but I never saw a print from a 135 format camera larger than 20" x 30" that I was happy with, the MP didn't seem to matter anywhere near as much as 'science' dictates it should.

You have great contrast in your image so I would expect it to print well.


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 9, 2019)

The image looks a lot more contrasty and saturated on the screen than the print, but nevertheless its quite nice to know that for my type of photography large prints are a no brainer ..of course we all have our standards but without really putting in a lot of effort I am pleasantly pleased by the superb quality of the R at A1 print size....


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm happy with A1 with a three inch border, full bleed I find just pushes the reproduction ratio over the top. Of course a good understanding of viewing distance etc is important but I have found the first thing people do to a big print is walk right up to it anyway!


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 9, 2019)

Agreed! I actually measured my comfortable closest viewing distance with this print and it was about 60cm ...but I'm old and wear multi focals. I do find that when my daughters show me something on their cell phones that I have to push the phone further away!
Its not that I actually want to print this size regularly, its just nice to know I can...truth is much of my commercial work ends up on the web or at most as double page spreads in magazines...


----------

